# Anyone else part of Rural Health Medicare



## aarnold13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello! I am trying to form a network for me of other people that are part of rural health medicare. There are so many medicare rules are so different when you put the RH in front of it. I get so confused on things and would love to know of other people I could ask. 
Thanks!


----------



## jboes41527 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got two Rural Health Clinics that we just took over, so I may be able to answer some questions and share some information that I've cam across.  You're right, very confusing regulations.....


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know if you would count a CAH hospital in rural Maine in, but if so, I wuold like to be a part of it....


----------



## AKA whoknows (Jul 30, 2009)

*Fqhc*

I do the billing for Medicare for a FCHC all most the same as RCH


----------



## jswindle (May 8, 2010)

Are there documentation requirements for physician/mid-level services provided in a rural health clinic?  I know that it rolls up to the same revenue code---but do they still need to meet E/M documentation requirements??


----------



## lseiter (May 10, 2010)

Yes you still code your level of care to the documintation.


----------



## SusanLea (Mar 30, 2013)

*Rhc*

I am working with an RHC- They have a NP that came from a hospital setting and now they are in a clinic out patient setting. They are billing Medicare claims and were told to add the modifier SG to the E/M CPT codes in order to push the claim through. I thought this modifier was only used in an institutional setting?

Where can I guide these individuals to access more informantion on billing appropriately
for their claims. Do they need modifiers on ALL their office visits?

i would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## ajgibson (Apr 4, 2013)

I just started billing RH the past 2 months. I still forget some rules every now and then and have to check my notes!

Amanda Jent, CPC-A
Coding Analyst
Memorial Healthcare
ajent@memorialhealthcare.org


----------



## SherryRoberts15 (May 22, 2014)

*FQHC and RHC*

I would love to be part of a group for RHC and/or FQHC.  I do billing for both and the rules are so different it would be great to have a group to discuss issues with.
Thanks


----------

